# Has anyone tried the Jodie Marsh products?



## pinkish_angel

I am following her on twitter and have seen loads of stuff regarding her semtex/Skinny whey etc. I know a few of her products are for weight loss and just wondered if anyone has tried them before I buy them as they aint cheap? lol xx :thumbup:

https://www.jstjodie.com/


----------



## Barnesmaries

Id like to know if these are any good also!


----------



## kaciesmummy

Hi my friend has tried the semtex and she has lost a 16lbs in 9 weeks she said there really good give you loads of energy and feel permenalty hyper but i tried one of her capsules and i am sensitive to caffine and other stimulants like red bull so i didnt like how i felt i was panicky and my heart was racing all day and i was shaky and couldnt sleep that night:wacko: but my appetight was gone that day and i didnt eat a thing so i suppose it depends on the person really:winkwink:xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Ooo like the look of that semtex! could do with losing my appetite lol......wonder if its safe?


----------



## pinkish_angel

kaciesmummy said:


> Hi my friend has tried the semtex and she has lost a 16lbs in 9 weeks she said there really good give you loads of energy and feel permenalty hyper but i tried one of her capsules and i am sensitive to caffine and other stimulants like red bull so i didnt like how i felt i was panicky and my heart was racing all day and i was shaky and couldnt sleep that night:wacko: but my appetight was gone that day and i didnt eat a thing so i suppose it depends on the person really:winkwink:xxx

Thanks hun.. I suffer with anxiety so maybe that wouldn't be good for me then as coffee/energy drinks make me feel 100x worse. Might be worth it though for a quick weight loss effect :shrug: 16lbs in 9 weeks is perfect! xxx


----------



## kaciesmummy

Thanks hun.. I suffer with anxiety so maybe that wouldn't be good for me then as coffee/energy drinks make me feel 100x worse. Might be worth it though for a quick weight loss effect :shrug: 16lbs in 9 weeks is perfect! xxx[/QUOTE]

yer me too i feel like im going to have a heart attack when i drink too much coffee ect:wacko: but yer maybe for a short time it would be ok its quite expensive tho, anyway good luck with your weight loss hun:thumbup:


----------



## pinkish_angel

thank you :thumbup:


----------

